# NSK digital mic - easy zero setting ?



## Treez (Feb 19, 2017)

I have an older NSK 1-2 inch outside (mechanical) digital mic.   I read they have a unique " easy zero setting procedure "

Can anyone explain this pls ?  Also there is a small Allan grub screw next to the locking knob , what does that do ?

 TIA


----------

